# Reading > Who Said That? >  Meaning of this Special Quotes

## hoope

In the begining of the Novel HONOUR THYSELF by Danielle Steel , she had it written in her first page this quote...

" If you become whole , everything will come to you."
by : Tao Te Ching

what does is mean by the word whole.. how we we become whole: Is it by being perfect.. or by trying to be complete.

----------


## The Walker

i think it is when you are content with your life and you feel you dont need anything else to be happy. i think it is one of the hardest thing in life

----------


## Maximilianus

The Buddhists say that the _right path_ is too straight and narrow, and that would be the reason why very few people find it. I think it has somewhat to do with that.  :Smile:

----------


## billl

that's from 'chapter' 44 of the Tao Te Ching, by the way, and here are some other English translations:

If you become empty,
everything will come to you.

When you realize there is nothing lacking,
the whole world belongs to you


For me, it's expressing the idea that 'desire' stands in the way of us finding the right thing at the right time. (ie. 'empty' of desire. 'whole', not needing more.) 

If we feel we need something, or are envious, or addicted, we will likely miss life's best cues. Just go with the flow, let go of wanting.
Personally, I think this advice, if followed too closely (or with insufficient subtlety), can sell us a bit short at times, can be an excuse for giving up, can lead to aloofness, and can make for some pretty shallow passion too. But, on the whole, it's an excellent wake-up call, and can get us out of many-a-fix (and steer us away from passions that are bad for us).

It's like Life is trying to give us something way better than what we'd ever _want_.

----------

